# Completed Hat Box Ghost Display Piece



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys! I just finished this guy today! He is completely foam filled. I want to make a cape for him next and a display stand also. Here a a few pics and I hop you like him!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great expression, GP. A few ?s. How large is he? And you say he is foam filled, what is his skin? Papier mache, latex? Do you have build pics?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He is great!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love him....!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!!!  fantastic job on that!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on the finished product. What is covering his eyes that is making it look glossy?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Dead Things said:


> Great expression, GP. A few ?s. How large is he? And you say he is foam filled, what is his skin? Papier mache, latex? Do you have build pics?


Thanks, He is cast out of latex and is foam filled. I sculpted him out of WED clay. I have not measured him but i would say he is well over a foot high:googly:


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Great job on the finished product. What is covering his eyes that is making it look glossy?


I use a 5 minute Epoxy wash over the eyes . A lot of professional mask makers use it too. Gives the piece a so called breath of Life!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

And thanks everyone else for the compliments!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh he is lovely! (well....creepy lovely...but you know what I mean!) He would make a very cool Haunted Mansion themed ghost.....hhhhhmmmmmm...


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Pumpkin5


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Mind boggling... I admire your work


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks LH! Much appreciated!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work! Love him with the hat! :jol:


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks very much SJ. here is a finished piece with a clear black light on him. Makes him look eerie and ghostly !


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

WOW! he looks creepy for sure, love him


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Scarrycher! I also love the effect!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! He looks amazing!! I can't wait for him to arrive! Thanks Great Pumpkin! (bwak, bwak)


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Your welcome and thank you too! This is your btw!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A piece to be proud of, GP.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Roxy much appreciated!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Where is the love it button!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL! Thanks hpropman


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking nice and creepy! Major Kudos to you!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Simply ghoul-ish GP! Love the expression and detailing. A fine piece indeed!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Really nice job on the sculpt. He looks great.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Spooky!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Another Ghost complete! Here are a few pics! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

hpropman said:


> Where is the love it button!


:jol:The "Love it" Button will be at my house shortly because I have one of these fantastic guys on the way to my house as I type. WooHoo!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!!! Great job! I really like him.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:And here he is......now living happily in North Carolina with me!! He arrived yesterday and can I just say he is really spectacular! The attention to detail is amazing and Great Pumpkin is a true artist, in every sense of the word. His head is rigid and completely foam filled and as you can see, it stands by itself. My goal is to make a full size ghost body and have him sitting on my bookcase shelves in my living room as a display piece/decoration. I will surround him with black lights and his face is painted with glow in the dark paint and his suit will be soaked in RIT whitener so he will have an other worldly glow to him. This display piece ROCKS!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! P5 that does look AWESOME! He looks even better then when i shipped him out to you lol! I know he is in GOOd hands! Enjoy him girl!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks PH!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great Pumpkin you surely did a fantastic job on Pumpkin5's piece! It looks awesome! The facial expression is great and the hat just tops it all off wonderfully! Nice job you! P5, I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great Pumpkin, you know how to make a girl drool!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Copchick and Hairazor very much!


----------

